# Available for subcontracted hire in Mass winter of 2004-05



## josolar (Feb 18, 2004)

I am located in Lincoln, Ma. Willing to subcontract for winter of 2004-2005. Anyone shorthanded? Thanks.


----------



## Strongmd (Nov 30, 2000)

I could use you, but I'm about 20 min. north of Boston so I'm not sure it would make much sense.


----------



## josolar (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks for the reply. Which town are you located? send me your number or email and I will contact you next year if I am still in need of work. Thanks.

Anyone closer?


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Jsolar I know this may not help you but last year in the Globe I remember seeing an add for subs in the Lincoln Concord area. Sounded pretty good, pay was something like $65 per hour. That s 10-15 above what most are paying. Just something to keep in mind come next fall. Good luck.


----------



## Strongmd (Nov 30, 2000)

I'm in Andover. We're 100% residential. I pay a percent of your gross and it generally ends up being $60-$130/hr when all is said and done. Roughly 4-6 hours per rotation and one rotation for each 6-7". In a large storm we may make 2 or 3 passes/rotations. My thing is that people have to commit to me for a route for the whole winter.


----------



## josolar (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. Stongmg your proposal sounds alright. I assume that is using my truck. You should send an email to [email protected] with your contact information. This is my final semester of college, so I will be available next season. I should mention I have minimul amount of time working with a plow. I have plowed for a total of 2 hrs. helping a friend, but was in the truck observing for a good 5 hrs. I am more then willing to be trained. I have a small lawn mowing service and have not been able to offer plowing in the past due to my obligation to school. I have no plowing accounts now, so there would be no interferences if I were to work for you. I am 22, responsable, and dedicated. Let me know. Do you know the Breen's? I am good friends with a family member, and know they do alot of plowing around there. I believe they do mostly roads though. Just thought I'd throw that out there. Thanks. Hope to hear from you soon.
Josh Solar


----------

